# B&S 5hp governor spring and linkage help needed??? PICS inside!



## Strs90 (Feb 3, 2008)

My younger brother disassembled our old go-cart engine and now I don't think the throttle and governor linkages and springs are connected correctly. Currently the gas pedal has no "real" effect and the engine is stuck wide open unless I hold back the throttle ontop the the carb. 

The engine is a Briggs & Stratton 135212 Type 0006 01

Here is a picture of the area I am addressing and you'll notice the throttle is wide open.









I just kind of guessed at where I thought the spring and linkages should go.









Here I removed the gas tank and took a pic of what each side looks like. I pointed to where I thought the spring should go.









Here I show where I thought the spring should go on the other side and where the piece would be if the gas pedal was pressed down.









It seems that when I press the pedal down the piece in the 4th pic pulls the spring down and that pulls the governor lever in the 3th pic down which is connected to the throttle. BUT once it goes down there is nothing to restore it to idle???

If anyone has any information, or a repair manual, or a pic of how its suppose to be I would greatly appreciate it.


Thanks,
Heath


----------



## dbarbe (May 13, 2008)

I've got the very same issue on a yardman tiller with a 5hp, did you get any replies? This is about to drive me insane, I just can't figure it out. Any help would be appreciated. [email protected]


----------

